# 3D Printing > 3D Printing Business Management >  What I did when I realized I was losing 50% – 70% of revenue with 3D Printing

## MakerOS_Mike

I recently wrote an article on 3DPrint.com about what I did when I realized I was losing 50% – 70% of revenue with my 3D printing business, and how you can ensure it never happens to you.

Read the article here

----------


## brians93

Well, I need to thank you for providing such useful knowledge as soon I'm planning to merge 3D printing into my business.

----------

